# Mixing Amano and Cherry Shrimp



## dxiong5

Yes, Amanos and Cherry Shrimp can be kept together without crossbreeding (assuming that's what you're concerned about). I believe Amanos need brackish water for the shrimplets to fully develop, but will do fine in freshwater. They are a bit larger than RCS, so they may be more aggressive during feeding.


----------



## BottomFeeder

I was worried about one maybe eating the other (aggression). I hadn't heard that Amanos needed brackish water, I guess I need to do some more reading.


----------



## dj2005

Yep, Amano young need brackish. I've read that creating a colony of Amano can be difficult due to this.


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish

Amano Shrimp only need salt water (all my experiments with brackish failed, full strength salt water worked well) for the larval stage. They do not need it any other time in their lives.

Amano Shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp will live just fine together, although Amano Shrimp are quite aggressive about gathering food at feeding time so it is important to put enough food to fill the Amano Shrimp and allow the Cherries to get some as well.


----------



## jinsei888

Dwarfpufferfish said:


> Amano Shrimp only need salt water (all my experiments with brackish failed, full strength salt water worked well) for the larval stage. They do not need it any other time in their lives.
> 
> Amano Shrimp and Red Cherry Shrimp will live just fine together, although Amano Shrimp are quite aggressive about gathering food at feeding time so it is important to put enough food to fill the Amano Shrimp and allow the Cherries to get some as well.


Took the words right out of my mouth. Dwarfpufferfish has got it all right. Same exact experience with me. 

roud:


----------



## mgamer20o0

amanos and cherry shrimp in the same tank is fine.


----------



## Hobbes1911

I've had good success with amano breeding in freshwater.... the key I found was that the young really need the marine plankton to survive, which I got from a LFS. I didn't get a huge return on the young but there were 18 that I sold in the end.

And cherries and amanos can coexist peacefully without any issues.


----------



## rich815

Hobbes1911 said:


> I've had good success with amano breeding in freshwater.... the key I found was that the young really need the marine plankton to survive, which I got from a LFS. I didn't get a huge return on the young but there were 18 that I sold in the end.
> 
> And cherries and amanos can coexist peacefully without any issues.


And you are 100% sure they are Amanos?


----------



## al404

I was looking for a very similar question, would the amano eat the little cherry baby? 
I'm not worried for adult cherry shrimp but that amano may eat all the young cherry

On the other hand it seems to me that one amano shrimp can clean up as much as 10 cherry


----------



## regormang

They're fine together no issues at all here. I have 4 amanos with my cherry shrimp in a 10g. Amanos will be aggressive during feeding time so let them get their food first and then add more for the cherries









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrodi202

No issues unless you have too many amanos for the tank and food is in too short supply. In such circumstances I've seen amano shrimp hunt young tangerine tiger shrimp before.


----------



## kashif314

Its better to be safe than sorry. Amanos are very aggressive. They are a no for me to keep with dwarf shrimps. I want my dwarf shrimps to be stress free and most importantly peace of mind to me that if there are any frys in tank they are safe. I read mix reports. Some say amanos can eat baby shrimps and some say they are fine so i just don't put them with cherry shrimps to be on the safe side. Rest is your decision.


----------



## macrosaga

I have two amanos in with 5 neos, and they co-exist just fine. Oddly enough the 2 amanos seem to be good pals as they hang out together constantly. I also had a rili shrimp hatch shrimplets and I don't think the amanos ate any babies. People are correct about aggressive feeding habits; my amanos are the only shrimps that actively seek out the food I add in to the tank. The neos don't really seem to care but they must be eating as they are not dying.


----------



## SueD

I also have 2 amanos with my RCS. When I add algae wafers, I break them up and spread the pieces arounds. As other have said, amano's are aggressive feeders and I watched one walk off with an entire wafer before. It was funny for me, maybe not so much for the RCS.


----------

